# oil question for 2002 gti 337



## gmurrer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 2002 gti 337 with about 96,000 miles on it. I want to change the oil before it starts to get cold out. What type of oil should i run in it?
Thanks


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: oil question for 2002 gti 337 (gmurrer)*

the 1.8t engine in the 337 needs a 502 approved oil...run Castrol Syntec 5w40 or M1 0w40...you can also run the approved Castrol Syntec 0w30 if you can find it...there are tons of 502 approved oils on the pdf people post in the oil forum


----------

